# New babies!



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Came home from church today to 5 new babies. 1 set of triplets and a set of twins! I got amcouple of pictures but will get better ones tomorrow.














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! What a nice homecoming!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What unique colors! Awesome


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cute babies


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

aww so cute


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aw congrats!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

What a blessing, Scubacoz! I agree with canyontrailsgoats -- beautiful colors! Congrats! 

Sidebar: You're outside San Antonio, aren't you?


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Had 2 more babies early this morning both girls. 1 of the girls is not doing well at all. As soon as we discovered her i brought her in to a hairdryer. The other baby was standing up already. I milked cinnamon and fed the sick one and she ate pretty good, but seems to be going downhill. I put all of them in my utility room and they are warm and toasty. Cinnamon keeps licking her. The other baby is doing good. 

The other problem is one of the moms who delivered the twins yesterday is down, i got her up twice today with great reluctance but tonight she would not budge and we could not get her to stand. Her nose is runny and she has alot of mucous. I gave her penicillin and b complex. Then we covered her up. Its really cold tonight but she is out of the wind and the other goats are laying around her. I brought the babies in, they were starving and i fed them. Any other things i should be doing?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Here is the picture of cinnamons girls.






.








You can see both girls here, the sick one is covered up to keep warm.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I am outside San Antonio, 18 miles west.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

scubacoz said:


> I am outside San Antonio, 18 miles west.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
> S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
> Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


I ask because SA's my hometown. I pray your babies pull thru and thrive! They're beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cute.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So many babies! Good luck with the sick mom and baby


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome!! They are so cute!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

The sick mom died today. Have no idea what was wrong with her. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

so sorry you lost her


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, her babies are doing good though.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm sorry about the loss of your doe. Any idea what it might have been?


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Not sure, she had a really snotty nose after delivery i gave her penicillin and B complex. Twice a day for 4 days , she died anyway tried to keep her warm, she kept moving around. I did get her to drink water for several days but she wouldnt eat.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------

